# Chittum Mangrove 18 F70 100% Carbon Performance Data



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

2021 Chittum Mangrove 18

100% Carbon Fiber
2021 Yamaha F70 (~60 hours)
Performance Package
12 degree
PowerTech SCD3R17PCL135

Configuration:

1 person (185-190 lbs)
12 gal gas: 89 ethanol free
Power pole
24’ Stiffy
Two batteries (console)
Forward casting platform (no spider)
Yeti bucket and anchor (stern)
All tarpon fishing accessories in aft locker
2 fly rods
Big ass Yeti water bottle

Testing conditions:

Mostly calm brackish water river
Wind opposite the tide
Wind ~8-10 knots opposite an outgoing tide
95 deg F
Ran in both directions and basically averaged the numbers for the condition I was looking for
Minimized use of tabs unless it helped increase speed or stay on plane (seemed really only to be true for very slow planing speeds)
Did several runs for each number so I believe them all to be quite accurate
All speeds in MPH
Statute miles

WOT (a few measurements)

6350/42
6400/43
6400/42
6350/42.5
6200/42
6375/42.5…. 6.9 mpg

_RPM TARGET_
6000 rpm / 40mph
5800 rpm / 39.5
5500 rpm / 36/37
5000 rpm / 32
4500 rpm / 29
4000 rpm / 27
3500 rpm / 21.6
3000 rpm / 18.0
2800 rpm / 15.5
2700 rpm / 15.0
2500 rpm / 13.4 min plane RPM (w/ Tab)


*SOG TARGET*
40 MPH / 5800 / 7.5 mpg
38 MPH / 5600 / 7.25 mpg
35 MPH / 5200 / 7.91 mpg
30 MPH / 4500 / 9.23 mpg
28 MPH / 4200 / 10.4 mpg (best cruise)
25 MPH / 3900 / 10.5 mpg
22 MPH / 3600 / 10.2 mpg
20 MPH / 3200 / 10.4 mpg

Was toying with idea of raising engine one hole or playing with the prop to increase upper band SOG a bit. With a skiff this light, I have zero issues with hole shot right now, would rather get a few more high end MPH.

Cheers.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

No pics??


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

CKEAT said:


> No pics??





CKEAT said:


> No pics??


damn good point. No action shots, sadly. Pic today as tested.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Thorough test and some impressive performance numbers. Thanks for sharing. Sweet ride. 

I'm fine-tuning my F70 prop. Waiting on a Talon SS.


----------



## RollTide1000 (Jul 27, 2020)

Is this the regular mangrove hull or the new performance hull with larger pad?


__
http://instagr.am/p/CUoM9OSN0z_/


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

Zika said:


> Thorough test and some impressive performance numbers. Thanks for sharing. Sweet ride.
> 
> I'm fine-tuning my F70 prop. Waiting on a Talon SS.


Thanks, Zika. Smack convinced me after our phone call a few weeks back to give Prop Gods a call to customize the prop the way I fish/drive. Will be giving them a shot and will report back.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

RollTide1000 said:


> Is this the regular mangrove hull or the new performance hull with larger pad?
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CUoM9OSN0z_/


great question. This is the older one, ~3.5” pad, but still the “Performance” model = they have to beef up the construction of the standard mangrove a bit to accept the F70 . 

DHuff’s and Chittum’s pics the other day got me curious what the difference would be. Looks like the newer one def gives you a MPH (or two maybe), all else being equal. Also know Dustin is running a different prop.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Get rid of all that Yeti gear and your numbers will get even better! Impressive--thanks for sharing.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Damn nice ride, congrats!


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

Nice performance! A bit faster than than my LM2, 50hp Tohatsu and Foreman prop Sweet sled.


----------



## HPXFLY (Aug 27, 2015)

I might print that picture out and put it under my pillow. Nice boat !!


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Good stuff. Need actual draft with two anglers. Would love to see what a 12 degree actually drafts to pole.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

K3anderson said:


> Good stuff. Need actual draft with two anglers. Would love to see what a 12 degree actually drafts to pole.


maybe for the next test I’ll get some hard data… somehow that topic always ends up being controversial though. I will say when I’ve polled it ultra shallow with a ~200lb dude on the front it got shallower than I thought before it started rubbing. Probably not to 17.8 pro level (last skiff) but when you rub bottom it’s a lot more subtle because of how light it is And because the 2 deg HB hull pretty much rubs all at once.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Sounds like it rides like a single seat single engine fighter, but not not like your Hornet! Just kidding nice ride!


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

TheFrequentFlier said:


> maybe for the next test I’ll get some hard data… somehow that topic always ends up being controversial though. I will say when I’ve polled it ultra shallow with a ~200lb dude on the front it got shallower than I thought before it started rubbing. Probably not to 17.8 pro level (last skiff) but when you rub bottom it’s a lot more subtle because of how light it is And because the 2 deg HB hull pretty much rubs all at once.


Curb feeler







Yeah a flatter hull will lock down tight on some mud.


----------



## Maverick MA (Jun 16, 2020)

What is the max rpm for that engine? Thought it was 6k. If so, seems like some prop tuning can get you back under it and give you a little more top end (or cupping for better grab in tight turns? Might be wrong on max RPM though!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Maverick MA said:


> What is the max rpm for that engine? Thought it was 6k. If so, seems like some prop tuning can get you back under it and give you a little more top end (or cupping for better grab in tight turns? Might be wrong on max RPM though!


6400 all day. TRUE Max RPM on these outboards is higher than stated.


----------



## Maverick MA (Jun 16, 2020)

Gotcha. Looking forward to the action shots.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

jonny said:


> Curb feeler
> View attachment 210028
> Yeah a flatter hull will lock down tight on some mud.


Hahaha that, my friend, is awesome!


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> 6400 all day. TRUE Max RPM on these outboards is higher than stated.


yep, I’ve been told the same that the RPM limiter is set for 6400


----------



## Hungrygator (Jan 9, 2021)

Impressive numbers. With a 12 degree I’m surprised it has an scd. Did they send out of factory with that prop?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hungrygator said:


> Impressive numbers. With a 12 degree I’m surprised it has an scd. Did they send out of factory with that prop?


Why are you surprised about it having an SCD?


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

I know they put a grunch of hours into figuring our the right prop for the 12 deg mangrove on a 70Y. What say the factory?


----------



## Hungrygator (Jan 9, 2021)

I


Smackdaddy53 said:


> Why are you surprised about it having an SCD?


First let me start with if it came from factory with that prop it's the right prop. I'm surprised the scd stern lifting no cup prop was best for a 12 degree deadrise boat. I know their boats are a totally different animal than any other skiff. I had a flatbottom beavertail elite. I looked at performance bulletin for a yamaha 70. it was spec'd on a hb biscayne. 40mph and runs amazing with a talon ss 16pitch if i remember correctly........... i tried that prop on my flat back bt elite and it was not the right prop by a long shot. prop gods and beavertail ran the scd17 on that skiff and it was money. the talon ss is bad to the bone on these deadrise skiffs. chittums riding pad could be the reason for an scd, i really don't know. I do like the idea of the riding pad, pangas have a very similar riding pad on the keel. 

what a dream skiff you have


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

Hungrygator said:


> I
> 
> 
> First let me start with if it came from factory with that prop it's the right prop. I'm surprised the scd stern lifting no cup prop was best for a 12 degree deadrise boat. I know their boats are a totally different animal than any other skiff. I had a flatbottom beavertail elite. I looked at performance bulletin for a yamaha 70. it was spec'd on a hb biscayne. 40mph and runs amazing with a talon ss 16pitch if i remember correctly........... i tried that prop on my flat back bt elite and it was not the right prop by a long shot. prop gods and beavertail ran the scd17 on that skiff and it was money. the talon ss is bad to the bone on these deadrise skiffs. chittums riding pad could be the reason for an scd, i really don't know. I do like the idea of the riding pad, pangas have a very similar riding pad on the keel.
> ...


Thank you and yes sir, the SCD 13.5 x 17 was what came with it. I’m currently playing around with it, but nothing to report yet as I’ve only started testing. Going to try an 18 pitch and also a Michigan Ballistics.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

TheFrequentFlier said:


> Thank you and yes sir, the SCD 13.5 x 17 was what came with it. I’m currently playing around with it, but nothing to report yet as I’ve only started testing. Going to try an 18 pitch and also a Michigan Ballistics.


And after I find the right prop, I’m going to have Smack over to talk shit about Brandon and drink a few too many barley pops


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Smack won’t drink any barely pops 🤣


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

TheFrequentFlier said:


> And after I find the right prop, I’m going to have Smack over to talk shit about Brandon and drink a few too many barley pops


I regret to inform you I do not drink any more but I can still talk plenty of shit, especially about brandon...


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I regret to inform you I do not drink any more but I can still talk plenty of shit, especially about brandon...


Well, shit. Good for you, brother!


----------



## Hungrygator (Jan 9, 2021)

TheFrequentFlier said:


> Thank you and yes sir, the SCD 13.5 x 17 was what came with it. I’m currently playing around with it, but nothing to report yet as I’ve only started testing. Going to try an 18 pitch and also a Michigan Ballistics.


If the 18 has cup the 70 Won’t turn it. The talon 16ss has so much cup it would be faster than most 17’s esp the 16. But like I’ve done, you might end up buying props and sticking the scd back on after all


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

I'm have to look at my prop when I get back but I recently changed mine too the Yamaha YBS and picked up a couple MPH to end. I didn't notice any change in hole shot either. I seem to get better reverse also.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

Michigan Ballistic 13.5 x 17 gave me 1-1.5 MPH more at top end and still right at the rev limiter. More to follow, need to raise the engine one hole first. Digging this prop so far though…


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

SOG 30 at 4500 RPMs
SOG 38.5 at 5619 
That's a Tohatsu 60 fully loaded with all my gear and crap. Trolling motor, no power pole, solo test in freshwater.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

Jason M said:


> SOG 30 at 4500 RPMs
> SOG 38.5 at 5619
> That's a Tohatsu 60 fully loaded with all my gear and crap. Trolling motor, no power pole, solo test in freshwater.


Impressive numbers! Thanks for adding.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

TheFrequentFlier said:


> Impressive numbers! Thanks for adding.


My max RPMs is 6000 so I'm maxed out


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jason M said:


> My max RPMs is 6000 so I'm maxed out


You can crank a couple hundred more out of her without issue...let her eat!


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You can crank a couple hundred more out of her without issue...let her eat!


I need to remove a bunch of crap to let that happen.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jason M said:


> I need to remove a bunch of crap to let that happen.


Colon Broom has been known to help drop some weight...


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

@Frequent Flyer , Bob’s 4” fixed setback plate might help. I like the Ballistic 17p.


----------



## JohnnyTsu (Oct 30, 2012)

Hungrygator said:


> If the 18 has cup the 70 Won’t turn it. The talon 16ss has so much cup it would be faster than most 17’s esp the 16. But like I’ve done, you might end up buying props and sticking the scd back on after all


True Story. Have a F70 on a Carbon Cayo 180 with the Talon 16P. It runs like a 17P or more. Runs great when lightly loaded, but has too much bow lift when loaded down.


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

JohnnyTsu said:


> True Story. Have a F70 on a Carbon Cayo 180 with the Talon 16P. It runs like a 17P or more. Runs great when lightly loaded, but has too much bow lift when loaded down.
> 
> View attachment 213250


nice job calculating the slip! I might have to do that


----------



## JohnnyTsu (Oct 30, 2012)

JohnnyTsu said:


> True Story. Have a F70 on a Carbon Cayo 180 with the Talon 16P. It runs like a 17P or more. Runs great when lightly loaded, but has too much bow lift when loaded down.
> 
> View attachment 213250


Did it for you


----------

